# Atomic Hairtrick



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

4 18" Atomic ELEs on 2 RD D9's


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

No love?


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that a sealed wall? Nice hair trick.


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

dwaynecherokee said:


> Is that a sealed wall? Nice hair trick.


Nah, it's ported.


----------

